

New Details On Apple’s Budget iPhone 5 - rkudeshi
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/backstage/comments/new-details-on-apples-budget-iphone-5/

======
kmlymi
Drill this into your heads: Apple doesn't do "Budget".

~~~
wmf
Like the iPod mini/nano/shuffle?

